# Fat Burning Belt?



## waqarehsan (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi every1!

I HAVE SEEN LOADS OF ADS THESE DAYS ABT THIS FAT BURNING "SAUNA BELT" ,MY QUESTION FOR ALL OF YOU IS THAT IS IT A BETTER ALTERNATIVE TO FAT BURNING TRANSDERMALS LIKE LIPODERM OR AB-S?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's what you want.. you'll be ripped in no time.. http://www.walk-away-pounds.com/


----------



## ricky_rocket (Jun 16, 2005)

I think there's a pill that burns fat while while you sleep now. Fuck all this workout shit.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 16, 2005)

How many threads did you open for this ?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 16, 2005)

Two, that ive seen. 

No, they dont work


----------



## waqarehsan (Jun 18, 2005)

can any body come up with informative replies other than just criticizing my mistake!


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

waqarehsan said:
			
		

> can any body come up with informative replies other than just criticizing my mistake!


FishOrCutBait gave you the answer, but I will give it to again.....They do not work! Got it, diet and exercise baby....everything else is just a dream wrapped up in bullsh1t.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> diet and exercise baby....everything else is just a dream wrapped up in bullsh1t.



And put so eloquently.


----------



## hawk05 (Jun 18, 2005)

I got one for free and tried it a few times.  It definately makes you sweat a shitload around the stomach region and does make your waist visibly smaller, but its back to normal size in about 20 minutes after working out...Don't waste your money.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 20, 2005)

My mother had one of those years ago. She would chase me around the kitchen table with dad's belt. Surprising how much fat i could drop from that that burning belt chasing me. So yes i believe in them and highly recommend it as long as your mom didn't play the part in misery. Belts might be her last concideration of instruments to use. 

(P)LENTY (T)OUGH


----------



## GFR (Jun 20, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> My mother had one of those years ago. She would chase me around the kitchen table with dad's belt. Surprising how much fat i could drop from that that burning belt chasing me. So yes i believe in them and highly recommend it as long as your mom didn't play the part in misery. Belts might be her last concideration of instruments to use.
> 
> (P)LENTY (T)OUGH


----------



## waqarehsan (Jun 21, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR GR8 REPLIES.......................ALTHOUGH I AINT SATISFIED


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 21, 2005)

waqarehsan said:
			
		

> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR GR8 REPLIES.......................ALTHOUGH I AINT SATISFIED


I ain't satisfied either.. I'd like to have a magic pill to get the results I want...But  putting in my time in the gym with quality workouts, proper diet and cardio seems to be the way to go for me.. Good luck finding your magic pill..


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 21, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> I ain't satisfied either.. I'd like to have a magic pill to get the results I want...But putting in my time in the gym with quality workouts, proper diet and cardio seems to be they way to go for me.. Good luck finding your magic pill..


Hey Spike a magic pill for you and a magic belt for him. I like the idea of swollowing a magic pill better then wearing some magic belt. It probably comes in one color only...Pink and a big ass fairly I would look like wearing a pink belt. Could you imagine some big F-ck coming in the gym wearing some pink weight belt. But then again his spotter would probably be Michael Jackson!


----------



## goldfish (Jul 4, 2005)

Does anyone know any type of activity or workout or instrument (like this belt) which can do spot reduction/ burn fat? Too bad the belt does not work. Need to lose fat around the tummy area before I try to build some muscle. I went on a diet and lost the pounds all over, which was not what I was going for. Thanks!


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2005)

goldfish said:
			
		

> Does anyone know any type of activity or workout or instrument (like this belt) which can do spot reduction/ burn fat? Too bad the belt does not work. Need to lose fat around the tummy area before I try to build some muscle. I went on a diet and lost the pounds all over, which was not what I was going for. Thanks!


There is only one type of "spot reduction" it's called lipo suction...sorry goldfish, you  have to diet like the rest of us...or go get lipo..Tough Old Man got it check out his before and after pics.


----------

